# Boswell Pipe



## Catholicsmoker (Aug 20, 2008)

After reading the previous thread, I have decided to go with the Boswell. I have e-mailed the Boswells and told them what type of pipe I am looking for. Below are some pictures of a pipe that they have which most closely meets the description that I gave to them. (The only thing which is different from the pipe that I described is that the rim of the bowl isn't smooth.) Please let me know what you think said pipe. I haven't responded to their e-mail yet. I am still deciding if I like it or not. Thanks for your input. 

-CS


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hard to go wrong with a Boswell. Handmade pipes at *super* low prices. I would go for it on any of their pipes.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

That is a really nice looking pipe. I'd buy it myself if it wasn't so straight.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

In general, buy quality or buy a cob - you usually win either way when it comes to smoking characterisitics. Boz is regarded as quality.

Drive your own race. Don't rely on someones opinions about appearance except your own; ask about mechanics of a pipe, maybe, but not the look and feel it evokes. Sometimes a discussion about pipe dimensions, weight or material can be very helpful in getting the first briar to align with your aims and experience. Or sometimes you just a pipe because you just want a pipe and then figure it all out later.

In the end, though, if a selection does not speak to you on some level, forget about it. There are about a billion more to choose from. Personally, I think the pipe looks like a stout classic (so what! :r). 

Do you want stout? have you ruled out slender and graceful? Bent? Half-bent? Meerschaum?


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

That's an awesome looking pipe. Obviously, only you can say whether you really like it or not. But, for me personally, I would be very proud of that pipe. Is that one of the ones in the $50 range? I've always heard they had pipes in that price range, but I rarely see them on their website.

Unfortunatley, I did not have the best customer service experience with them. This year, our family was going to Gettysburg for my birthday. I wanted to go visit their shop. I emailed them to let them know I would be in the area and to see if they had anything that might meet what I was looking for. Similar to what you did. Unfortunately, I never heard back from them. I even sent a follow-up email. I don't know what happened, but I was so disappointed, I never went.

However, I know a lot of people on here have hade more personal experience with them, and have praised their customer service. So, hopefully your experience will be better. But, again, I still think that's a great looking pipe. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Doesn't matter what your first one looks like as you'll be adding many more in the future. As far as this one, looks like a nice pipe...I would have no issues with loading tobacco in it!


----------



## Catholicsmoker (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your input. For the record, this isn't my first briar. I have a Kriswill bent already. I'll keep you posted whether or not I decide to buy this one. Pax vobiscum!

-CS


----------



## Crunkleton (Jul 14, 2008)

My Boswell looks identical to that, only it's a bent. The top of my bowl is rugged like that and I like it because it's not as susceptible to scorching. I'm going to pickup another Boswell in the next few weeks (that was my first as well); I really like bents and I was thinking of something a bit larger or with a longer stem...


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

On the customer service front, calling is the best. I did have some e-mail correspondence with Gail. Very friendly and would have gone to any length to have a happy customer. If there was a question she couldn't answer she would offer to have JM call me. I was very impressed with their customer service. I am sure someone slips through the cracks from time to time. That is probably what happened with sacmore21. 

I would get the pipe. I love straight pipes and a Boswell will smoke great. I will say my first Boswell took some getting used to. I had to try many different techniques to get it right. Once I did it was fantastic:tu


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Other than making sure that a pipe cleaner passes through easily I'd say that pipe is a winner.


----------



## Catholicsmoker (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks once again for all who have posted and advised me about this pipe. I have decided to buy it and I will be sure to do my best to let you know what I think about it when I get it.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

Catholicsmoker said:


> After reading the previous thread, I have decided to go with the Boswell. I have e-mailed the Boswells and told them what type of pipe I am looking for. Below are some pictures of a pipe that they have which most closely meets the description that I gave to them. (The only thing which is different from the pipe that I described is that the rim of the bowl isn't smooth.) Please let me know what you think said pipe. I haven't responded to their e-mail yet. I am still deciding if I like it or not. Thanks for your input.
> 
> -CS


Very nice looking pipe. I would highly recommend that you go for it. I myself have a Boswell and love it.


----------

